# Ever need a really big hook?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When Rhett and I were doing our "Dog and Pony Show" all over, he had several really big hooks made for demo purpose. These were great for illustrating knot tying in front of a large audience. Of course, we didn't want a really sharp point. These hooks are highly polished stainless steel.

I might try to get back into the Dog and Pony Show business again. Times are hard so I could use a few bucks.

The "Little" hook is a 10/0.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Any idea on price?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey there capt.

I finally got all my change money lined up...buying The Book of Fishing Secrets - Saltwater Edition before i take it all to the Outcast tent.


seriously.! 
looking for kayak fishing techniques/tips..all of them...lol 

thanks !


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bet that one would hurt going through the ear!


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have one of those hanging on my rearview


----------

